

Beyond Code - tyohn
http://www.rajeshsetty.com/interact/books/beyond-code/

======
skmurphy
Rajesh Setty was handing out autographed copies of the hardback at a SIPA
event 2-3 years ago as a part of a membership drive. I took a copy home and
read it. There are several practical exercises and a useful perspective on
networking in a slim volume. It's worth downloading and reading.

